# GEC Alsthom, Leicester, Jan13



## The Wombat (Apr 4, 2013)

Explored with Yorrick & King Mongoose.

Big thanks to Yorrick for the heads up on this one. This site is huge, and spent a good few hours mooching around. Getting a bit trashed now, and the site has planning applications in motion, one of the buildings has since been demolished, but the main block is still standing, so get there quick if interested. One of the buildings had asbestos warnings, so wasn’t going to venture into the tented off areas. Several interesting industrial areas, but most of the machinery has been stripped out now, but not all.

The history iin a nutshell, it housed around 300 employees and was built for jet engine production, and nuclear power plant components (even found a drawing for Sellafield.) Can’t find out when it closed, but it dates back at least to the 40s.





























Interesting room with big 'pits'

























some sort of milling machine




















loading bay










Building 2


----------



## sparky. (Apr 5, 2013)

looks cool i like the staircase shot great pics


----------



## Oyster (Apr 8, 2013)

I have visited this site a few times as it's just down the road from me. The first time was when i worked there as a cleaner in my teens. The round pits that you photographed are about 30+ metres deep and when I worked there they were used for testing equipment in very low temperatures and would be flooded with liquid nitrogen. I remember going in there to clean around white coated engineers and scientists and asking questions. I have visited since both as part of my work and out of interest.


----------



## mookster (Apr 8, 2013)

That level of trashedness reminds me of L&H Polymers, decent looking place...


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks a good mooch like pic 14
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 9, 2013)

How intriguing. I wonder what was actually being tested in those pits.


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 9, 2013)

Now that is impressive, thanks for sharing, looks like one to add to my list of to do's !! Cheers


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 15, 2013)

Oyster said:


> I have visited this site a few times as it's just down the road from me. The first time was when i worked there as a cleaner in my teens. The round pits that you photographed are about 30+ metres deep and when I worked there they were used for testing equipment in very low temperatures and would be flooded with liquid nitrogen. I remember going in there to clean around white coated engineers and scientists and asking questions. I have visited since both as part of my work and out of interest.



Thats very interesting, Oyster
Thanks very much for adding that. I didn't climb down the 30Mtr deep pits, so maybe one for a future visit


----------



## edlnd (Apr 16, 2013)

Looks like a bulldozer has been though there.


----------

